# Where to buy raw?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I use chicken necks - HEB and Whole Foods will special order them for me. Asian and Latino markets are also good sources for reasonably priced raw. I've ordered online from Hare Today, which was way too pricey because of the shipping but great quality. It depends where you live. We have a fancy pet store in Houston that will deliver! Can't afford that level of service.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess it depends on where you live?
I too find the premade raw food very expensive.....pretty much more per pound than I buy for our family!! Lol.
Scout around, as somebody mentioned the Asian supermarkets carry reasonably priced animal parts......pork necks, chicken backs, etc. Also try phoning around to local butchers, some will sell pet quality ground mixes, meaty bones etc. for a good price.
I am lucky enough to buy chicken carcasses by the box from a local chicken processing plant, about $1 a pound and they have a lot of meat on them still.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just know that feeding raw doesn't mean going out and buying parts and just feeding whatever you happened to buy. The diet has to be balanced. There are many books and websites that will point you in the right direction, but you really do have to be aware of ratios etc.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually buy chicken quarters when they are on sale for the bulk of what I feed. I can get them at Walmart 10# for $7.40 all the time. Chicken liver runs around $1.69/# here but I only do 10% organs so it's not too bad. I grind which is not necessary but I'm a nervous nelly. Racer will not eat liver but he doesn't notice it in the ground meats. I think it's a texture thing for him as he'll eat any other organs. 

I grind because I have gulpers & because my male shepherd's sire died of bloat at 6 yrs old. It really isn't necessary for all dogs. The patties you are seeing are ground. You would have to check to see if it contains the organs & bone.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Just know that feeding raw doesn't mean going out and buying parts and just feeding whatever you happened to buy. The diet has to be balanced. There are many books and websites that will point you in the right direction, but you really do have to be aware of ratios etc.


Yes, thank you. I am aware of the varied nutritional needs and I won't feed entirely raw. I hope I didn't come across as ignorant. I work closely with people who are very knowledgeable about raw feeding and I've carefully researched BARF and other raw based diets. I'm certainly not on my own in my poodle-rearing, which I am very thankful for.

My pup is being raised on raw grind so I wanted to see where other people were getting their meat. I'll probably stick with the things I can get at my store, but I would also like to see if there are cheaper options, like what poolann mentioned, which is super helpful! 

I've been reading through the threads in the poodle food section, hoping to get some info but I like participating in conversation because it sticks better in my mind and I don't get information overload.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh & watch for sales! Our local grocery had 10# of quarters for 4.90. A friend who feeds raw called & told me about markdown stickers at one of the stores with the sale. It was 5/3 & the use/freeze date was 5/5. I ended up paying .29/# & wishing I had more room in my freezers lol


----------

